# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  cần vấn an bác Nam sờ pín

## ngocsut

Em có con motor trục 9mm, đầu trục có lỗ ren M3 và cái cán ER11 có lỗ 8mm. bác NamCNC và các cao nhân chế spin có chiêu nào để em gắn cái cán vào trục được không ạ. 
em xin cảm ơn ạ

----------


## Nam CNC

mua đúng cá đầu ER11 có lổ 8 , loại dành cho gắn vào cốt động cơ đó, lổ 8mm được mài  , chứ cái cây này có cái lổ 8mm không chuẩn , chắc chỉ được khoan. Còn động cơ thì tháo cái lõi roto ra , cho thợ tiện giỏi tiện lại cái đầu trục còn phi 8mm , phải đồng tâm với cái roto thì mới được , chứ không đồng tâm thì bỏ luôn cả con động cơ.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> mua đúng cá đầu ER11 có lổ 8 , loại dành cho gắn vào cốt động cơ đó, lổ 8mm được mài  , chứ cái cây này có cái lổ 8mm không chuẩn , chắc chỉ được khoan. Còn động cơ thì tháo cái lõi roto ra , cho thợ tiện giỏi tiện lại cái đầu trục còn phi 8mm , phải đồng tâm với cái roto thì mới được , chứ không đồng tâm thì bỏ luôn cả con động cơ.


cái lỗ thì em nghĩ thợ tiện họ có thể doa lên chuẩn theo kích thước trục motor được ạ, nhưng làm sao mà gông chặt cái đầu er vào trục em phân vân chưa nghĩ được cách nào tối ưu ạ. em đang định dùng 4 con chí 4 phía cho cân đối hoặc khoan 2 lỗ nhỏ trên cán er rồi hàn nhẹ cho dính vào trục motor  :Confused:

----------


## Ga con

Làm lỗ ren taro trên trục động cơ rồi dùng ốc xiết hướng trục vào cũng được bác ạ.

Mà cái trục động cơ là chuẩn lắp lỏng - trung gian thôi, không phải lắp chặt, nên dù gì vẫn có lỏng, lệch, khoảng 1 vài %mm dùng vẫn OK.

Thanks.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## zentic

Đừng cố gắn Bác ah, Bác cho chạy qua Trung gian dây đai là chuẩn mẹ bồng con, khỏi lăn tăng suy nghĩ

----------


## ngocsut

> Làm lỗ ren taro trên trục động cơ rồi dùng ốc xiết hướng trục vào cũng được bác ạ.
> 
> Mà cái trục động cơ là chuẩn lắp lỏng - trung gian thôi, không phải lắp chặt, nên dù gì vẫn có lỏng, lệch, khoảng 1 vài %mm dùng vẫn OK.
> 
> Thanks.


em cứ nghĩ chiêu đó chỉ dùng với liên kết dạng mặt côn thôi chứ ạ. cái trục motor của em đã có ren trong M3 nhưng bé quá e thấy chỉ hỗ trợ thêm thôi

----------


## ngocsut

> Đừng cố gắn Bác ah, Bác cho chạy qua Trung gian dây đai là chuẩn mẹ bồng con, khỏi lăn tăng suy nghĩ


dây đai thì không thành vấn đề bác ạ, trong phạm vi phay nhẹ thì đầu kẹp dao liền trục motor vừa thẩm mỹ vừa dễ bảo dưỡng ạ

----------


## ngocsut

các bác đã dùng thử kiểu gắn er thế này có thấy chuẩn không ạ?

----------


## Ga con

> em cứ nghĩ chiêu đó chỉ dùng với liên kết dạng mặt côn thôi chứ ạ. cái trục motor của em đã có ren trong M3 nhưng bé quá e thấy chỉ hỗ trợ thêm thôi


Mấy cái chạy tốc độ cao tải lớn nó cũng dùng kiểu này bác ạ. Truyền moment lớn thì có thêm then. Trục côn thì chắc chắn kiểu này.

Xiết ốc cấy bên hông gần như chắc chắn mất cân bằng (nếu không đi cân bằng lại) và lệch.

Thanks.

----------


## Nam CNC

em thì yêu cầu cao ,cố gắng sao cho miệng côn khi dò ( gá vào trục động cơ rồi ) đồng hồ so <0.01mm vì nó còn qua collet , nut, và cán dao , đến mức cuối cùng me dao so runout <0.03mm thì ok, lớn quá thì đừng hỏi tại sao khi phay nó kêu kinh quá hay dễ gãy dao quá nhé. spindle không phải dễ ăn  , vì dễ quá thì nhà nhà làm spindle hết rồi.

----------


## hung1706

Em nghĩ con motor nên cho kéo đai, độ thêm 2 hoặc 4 cái bạc 7xxx vào cán er cho em nó cứng cứng tí, đỡ run out, xài lâu bền dc. 
Bản thân bạc dạn motor không đủ lực để chạy, miễn cưỡng thì ăn gỗ dc, ăn nhôm thì tèo sớm lại hỏng cả  :Big Grin:

----------

ngocsut

----------


## hoahong102

> Em có con motor trục 9mm, đầu trục có lỗ ren M3 và cái cán ER11 có lỗ 8mm. bác NamCNC và các cao nhân chế spin có chiêu nào để em gắn cái cán vào trục được không ạ. 
> em xin cảm ơn ạ


tớ thấy trục chính fanuc nối với động cơ bằng cách đút cán vào ống dùng 4 ốc chí nên tư vấn bạn tiện cái khớp nối nhét trục động cơ rồi chí 4 ốc, nhét Er chí 4 ốc sau đó cân bằng động bằng các ốc chí này để sai số nhỏ nhất.....chứ Hàn làm sao thẳng và cũng ko chỉnh được
, hoặc tạo ren trong ở khớp nối ren ngoài ở trục và er  :Smile:

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Nam CNC

Bác Hoahong102 hôm nào gặp trục chính máy fanuc kết nối động cơ bằng cách đút ống và 4 ốc chí thì chụp hình 1 phát giúp em , vì em đi mấy bãi rã máy hệ spindle chưa thấy như vậy.

--- đút cán thì cái cán đó có xọc then hoa ăn khớp với cái nắp then hoa ngay đầu cốt động cơ dẫn động giống như hệ máy khoan ấy
--- qua hệ dây đai
--- qua hệ khớp nối được cân bằng động , lock cốt bằng cơ cấu poweower lock hay cơ cấu dạng bóp khớp nối thông thường hay dạng then .

đó là 3 trường hợp em đã gặp còn lock bằng ôc chí thì chưa.


--- việc lock bằng 4 ốc chí thì em chưa biết bố trí 4 ốc như thế nào ?

+ nếu 4 ốc nằm trên 1 đường tròn thì khoảng cách giữ cốt là 1 đường tròn thì viêc đầu ER gá dao khi ăn phôi dễ xê dịch runout , nếu vậy về hình học 3 con cũng đủ
+ Nếu 4 ốc khoan ở vị trí cao thấp thì việc giữ cốt cố định tốt hơn nhưng không tinh chỉnh đồng tâm được , như vậy tăng lên là 6 con sẽ ok hơn.

em không thích cách này vì việc ăn dao sẽ có rung động việc ốc chí vào có thể biến dạng theo rung động lúc đó thời gian sau lại xục xịch và canh chỉnh lại.


Tại sao em nói chủ thớt mua đúng cái đầu ER11 lổ 8mm đã mài ( có mấy topic các bác khác bán cái này ) vì nó được thiết kế ra cho việc lắp vào đầu động cơ , thật sự nó không đúng lổ 8mm mà nó hơi non , tầm 7.99mm mà thôi , lúc đó cốt đúng 8mm là lắp chặt , phải dùng ren ốc trên đầu cốt ép đầu er vào và bản thân nó ôm sát và định tâm theo cốt , runout sẽ giảm đi nhiều nhất có thể , tiếp theo 2 ốc chí trên đầu er chỉ có tác dụng chống trượt khi gia công ăn phôi , nó không tác động đến độ runout đầu er nữa và cứ thế siết chặt thoải mái để chống trượt cho đầu ER với cốt động cơ. ( tháo ra phải dùng cảo rồi vì là lắp chặt)


Còn cây cán thẳng ER bác chủ đang có thì cái lổ 8mm đó chỉ là khoan gia công thông suốt cả cây , không được mài đâu nên lổ không đạt độ đồng tâm cao , lúc này doa tăng độ chính xác rất khó và cũng rất rất khó làm  được vì cái cán thẳng đó nó được gia nhiệt làm cứng hơn rồi đó.

----------

anlongan, ngocsut, Tuấn

----------


## CKD

Cái đầu er, có lỗ 8 hay gắn vào mấy con DC mới qua dạo web, thấy có cụ nào bán có 190K thôi. Thực hư và chất lượng tới mức nào thì e chẵng rỏ vì chưa dùng.

----------


## lekimhung

Mấy con DC 300w er11 của TQ họ gắn vô bằng cách nào ta? vì họ đâu có khoan theo cách anh Nam nói.

----------


## Nam CNC

nếu không có khoan và taro ren thì người ta bóp giấy nhám cốt cho nó nhè nhè tí xíu rồi bỏ vào máy ép , ép nhẹ là vào thôi .


Em tính toán do cốt 8mm nên có thể chỉ dùng bạc 9mm hay 10 là tối đa , nếu lắp chặt mà ép mạnh thì có thể cấn bạc làm quay nó sường sượng , nếu 2 nắp bích bằng nhôm mà mỏng mỏng , ép mạnh nó tọt luôn nên em nghĩ ra cái cách khoan và taro 1 cái ren M3 hay M4 tự nó siết nó nên không sợ hư hỏng bạc , nắp bích hay cong cốt nếu ép bị nghiêng.

@ CKD , chỉ có cái đầu cốt ER11 mà em mua giúp anh thì cái đó rất ngon , còn cái đợt occutit nhập hàng, cái lổ 8mm đó nó làm không chuẩn 8mm mà hơi già hehehe.

----------

CKD

----------


## truongkiet

> Em có con motor trục 9mm, đầu trục có lỗ ren M3 và cái cán ER11 có lỗ 8mm. bác NamCNC và các cao nhân chế spin có chiêu nào để em gắn cái cán vào trục được không ạ. 
> em xin cảm ơn ạ


Nếu lỗ 8mmm chuẩn thì mài đầu cốt xuống 8mm nếu lỗ ko chuẩn thì móc lỗ lên 9 mm.0,01 thì lắp ko chặt đâu bác Nam sopin ơi

----------


## Mạnh Tường

Gặp sự cố nên vào đây nhờ chú Nam tư vấn
Trước đây có mua của Nam 1 spindle được gắn đầu cốt ER11 chạy khá ngon( không biết Nam còn nhớ em này không ) lâu lâu phay vài chi tiết bằng nhôm cũng OK
, hôm rồi đem máy ra cân chỉnh vô ý làm rớt nên bây giờ em nó bị runou khoảng 0.1mm , tình hình như vậy chắc là không dùng được rồi.
Trường hợp này thì có thay cốt cho động cơ được không ?

----------


## Nam CNC

hahaha ... đưa lại cho em , em nắn cốt lại cho , cố gắng đưa nó về 0.01mm

----------

Mạnh Tường

----------


## CKD

Thấy 99% là không thay được rồi bác ạ.

----------

Mạnh Tường

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> hahaha ... đưa lại cho em , em nắn cốt lại cho , cố gắng đưa nó về 0.01mm


Được vậy là quá tốt rồi, hôm nào tranh thủ chạy lên nhờ Nam giúp dùm nhé. Em nó đây :

----------


## anhxco

Èo, cụ chủ đặt cái tiêu đề làm e nhầm tưởng  spins cụ Nam nó bị làm sao... may quá k như e nghĩ  :Smile:

----------


## Thanh Nguyễn Quốc

> Èo, cụ chủ đặt cái tiêu đề làm e nhầm tưởng  spins cụ Nam nó bị làm sao... may quá k như e nghĩ


Mới đầu em cũng nghĩ như bác nè ..... :Smile:

----------

